# Fattened film icons meant to disgust . . .



## zonker (Jun 29, 2007)

The following female image is intended to disgust you!







And so are these big women!











Using plus-size models, these plumped-up American film icon images are part of a fat-woman-hating advertising campaign from a Brazilian low-fat yogurt maker. Each ad features a plumpened sexy vision from film fame.

However, here's the disgusting part! Translated, the copy in each ad reads: "Forget about it. Men's preferences will never change."

These ads are evidently designed to make chubby women feel bad enough about themselves to buy the low-fat yogurt.

I think this campaign will backfire because, darnit, these women are hot! The ad agency didn't pick out the stereotypical "ugly" fat woman -- you know, with lumpy bodies, ugly moles, big noses, bad hair, whatever. These models are absolutely gorgeous.

So, I hope this ad campaign may actually free some men to profess their preferences -- that they desire curvy women over sticks. Because of the message the yogurt company intends, I hope they don't sell any yogurt.

And I know these ads do nothing to change my preferences! I love big beautiful plump women. And I wonder what Marilyn Monroe would think about this whole thing. I'll bet she's smiling right now, thinking about all of us guys lusting after a plumpened version of her.

Here are the complete original ads:


----------



## philosobear (Jun 29, 2007)

looks like a big fat own goal to me!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 29, 2007)

zonker, oh that just SO rude and stupid!! Things like this just make me so sad.

I think you should write the company, maybe with some help/support from other guys in here (well me2, cause I don't want the guys to buy the youghurt either) giggles


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 29, 2007)

"Forget about it. Men's preferences will never change."

Hahahahaahahah heheheeheheh hohohohohoho


Uhhhh....these people need to look at the preferences over time, not just recent time. Seriously people, not just men's, preferences change quite often. 

Stupid advertisers.

I wouldn't buy their yogurt either...


----------



## Crassus (Jun 29, 2007)

...I'd buy just about anything these women were selling!! Not disgusting at all, but very sexy!!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 29, 2007)

Ineffective advertising; none of these made me want low-fat yogurt. Time for the company to hire a new ad firm.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

There was a thread about this the other day, and I noticed that regardless of your preference, the photos are so damned pretty that all I think is, "wow, that's beautiful" not "wow I'm fat" or "wow I want yogurt."

They're awesome. 

And whomever the model is is gorgeous-- I *think* it's the same girl in each shot, isn't it?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 29, 2007)

I think you're right.

Whoever she is, she's lovely.


Dennis


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 29, 2007)

if men's preferences will never change, then how come the world wasn't all about the bony ass a century ago? and also, for people perpetuating this supposed disinterest, they picked out a damn fine argument to the contrary for their model. like, way to hire someone to be in your ads and write directly beneath her "WE THINK SHE IS UGLY AND SO WILL YOU."


----------



## Jdaddy77 (Jun 29, 2007)

(Picking up my jaw from the desk)

Wow. I don't agree with the premise of the ads, but the model(s?) they used ... hot, hot, hot! :smitten: 

Now if only I could convince my wife to let me take some pics of her like that!!!!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 29, 2007)

That is the most stupidist ad campaign I have ever seen... I have a headache now just from the complete lack of IQ from these people.

Men's preferences will never change? excuse me? They have changed to be liking skinny women. For 1,000s of years, guys have liked big women. Look at this




http://witcombe.sbc.edu/willendorf/willendorfdiscovery.html

I think this is a brilliant ad if they would change what product they were promoting. 
Instead of some low fat yogurt, they should be promoting a buffet or something, ya know?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, the chick on the roses....:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## squurp (Jun 29, 2007)

I emailed Itambe, the yogurt co. that was responsible about this. I complimented the ads, and said the women were beautiful, but didn't understand the tagline.

They copped out, said that the ads were done without their consent or permission. 

whatever. . .


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, it could be viral advertising gone awry like the VW Bomber campaign. 

I agree with most of the other points though, cute model, didn't get me to want yogurt.. well, now I do, actually, but not their yogurt.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Jun 30, 2007)

Gorgeous.:wubu:


----------



## boss351 (Jun 30, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> "Forget about it. Men's preferences will never change."
> 
> Hahahahaahahah heheheeheheh hohohohohoho
> 
> ...



You have a good point, about preferences changing over time. Look at the female nudes in a Boticelli painting. Then look at Victorian fashion. Curves became popular again in the 1920's. Then skinny came back into fashion in the 1960's. Now curves are becoming popular again. Just look at some of the top porn websites out there, including sites like assparade.com. That girls with big butts are spawning fan sites all over the net was inconceivable just 5 years ago.

I wouldn't say that men's preferences have changed, but society's preferences change at least every 40 years.

Men's preferences don't really change. We like plump breasts, curvy hips, and ample thighs and butt. We're just afraid to admit it half the time!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> That is the most stupidist ad campaign I have ever seen... I have a headache now just from the complete lack of IQ from these people.



It has its uses...


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 30, 2007)

Gee, I wonder why females hate their bodies today?

Very nice looking model, I agree...

A funny observation I have made over the years concerning my fellow man's 21st century preference... more than a few guys have confessed to me that they prefer the "feel" of a plump woman over a skinny one but would never date one because of what others might think or say- the "sh*t they'd receive".


----------



## chickadee (Jun 30, 2007)

If men don't like that look, why are they always coming onto me and catcalling at me? Not to be arrogant, but that happens to me a lot, almost every day. So the ad campaign is a lie. Men DO like full-figured women.


----------



## spartan1 (Jun 30, 2007)

ads are bad but the models are hot any more pics?


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 30, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> That is the most stupidist ad campaign I have ever seen... I have a headache now just from the complete lack of IQ from these people.



I'd say, not enough IQ to reheat some food....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 30, 2007)

boss351 said:


> I wouldn't say that men's preferences have changed, but society's preferences change at least every 40 years.
> 
> Men's preferences don't really change. We like plump breasts, curvy hips, and ample thighs and butt. We're just afraid to admit it half the time!




'tis true. 'tis more the preference of society.

but it's society that influences what men and women think they "should" look like...and society is a fickle thing isn't it?


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 1, 2007)

The womem in these ads are gorgeous. Simply beaeutiful. I don't really have anything more intelligent to offer, but I just had to say this! :smitten:


----------



## runningman (Jul 1, 2007)

I think direct action is called for. I wouldn't spend any money buying this stuff so i recommend stealing a few pots and waiting outside the corporate headquarters of the ad agency responsible for this rubbish and covering them in their own product when they emerge....... 

Or is that overdoing it?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 1, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> The womem in these ads are gorgeous. Simply beaeutiful. I don't really have anything more intelligent to offer, but I just had to say this! :smitten:



that right there is already more intelligent than any wisdom of the ad-makers.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 2, 2007)

runningman said:


> I think direct action is called for. I wouldn't spend any money buying this stuff so i recommend stealing a few pots and waiting outside the corporate headquarters of the ad agency responsible for this rubbish and covering them in their own product when they emerge.......
> 
> Or is that overdoing it?



There have been many "Marches of the Empty Pots and Pans" in various South/Central American countries. Headed by women, they protested the undue stress placed upon them by the actions of greedy leaders (typically, false scarcities that made the everyday chores, such as grocery shopping, arduous). Well, times and situations have changed, but I say another march is in order, too. This hits women, again, and in a very personal way, AGAIN, and is proxy'd by food, AGAIN.

I've said it before, I'll say it again:
*Riots. Not Diets.*


----------



## philosobear (Jul 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> There have been many "Marches of the Empty Pots and Pans" in various South/Central American countries. Headed by women, they protested the undue stress placed upon them by the actions of greedy leaders (typically, false scarcities that made the everyday chores, such as grocery shopping, arduous). Well, times and situations have changed, but I say another march is in order, too. This hits women, again, and in a very personal way, AGAIN, and is proxy'd by food, AGAIN.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again:
> *Riots. Not Diets.*



ok, that was the angle that made this thread make sense..


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 3, 2007)

I do wonder sometimes why I didn't go into advertising...I mean someone got paid for that, and probably really well too. *sigh*


----------



## allengland (Jul 3, 2007)

I feel I ought to comment on these adverts as I have spent several years living and working in Brazil. I speak fluent Portuguese and have been lucky enough to have travelled widely around the country, spending not an inconsiderable amount of time dating Brazilian women as well...

Brazil is in fact much more open to the concept of curves on a woman than the UK. The ideal Brazilian figure is not the UK skinny girl and the US size 0 is simply laughed at. By far the most attractive woman in the eyes of most Brazilians is a woman who has an arse and thickish thighs - I have even seen on sunday afternoon tv an arse measuring competition between two of Brazil's top dancers (intellectual viewing I'm sure you'll agree), which in usual South American fashion was drawn out over about 30 minutes...

My point is that every country has its different idea as to what size is beautiful. In Brazil the models, singers, dancers, etc are all considerably curvier than anything that appears in the UK; indeed I know a number of naturally skinny girls in Brazil who are always trying to gain weight. (This I can empathise with as I eat more than anyone I know and never gain weight!!).

However, the caveat is that they also tend not to be particularly big either - walking around for 10 minutes in London you will see far bigger people than you will see in about 2 weeks in Brazil. The issue is one of shape, not size in Brazil, which I imagine is what this campaign is aiming at. 

As for the model being stunning, I will be honest and disagree - she's fairly average. It's not for me to start commenting on her body but let's just say that I have seen plenty of more attractive women posting on this board!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 6, 2007)

allengland said:


> I feel I ought to comment on these adverts as I have spent several years living and working in Brazil. I speak fluent Portuguese and have been lucky enough to have travelled widely around the country, spending not an inconsiderable amount of time dating Brazilian women as well...
> 
> Brazil is in fact much more open to the concept of curves on a woman than the UK. The ideal Brazilian figure is not the UK skinny girl and the US size 0 is simply laughed at. By far the most attractive woman in the eyes of most Brazilians is a woman who has an arse and thickish thighs - I have even seen on sunday afternoon tv an arse measuring competition between two of Brazil's top dancers (intellectual viewing I'm sure you'll agree), which in usual South American fashion was drawn out over about 30 minutes...
> 
> ...



yeah but why are the ads marketed to people with the warning that the beauty ideal you describe with the warning that it'll never change anything?


----------



## captaincane99 (Jul 9, 2007)

What surprises me is the models - why (other than money, of course) would you want to project yourself in that way?


----------



## jdprovorse (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm with the poster above: if this is an actual ad campaign designed by the company and not some "viral advertising" or whatever you want to call it, what the hell is wrong with the woman who agreed to pose for them?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 10, 2007)

Those Pictures are really turning me on I get really turned on when I see really fat women thats why I need to know more websites like www.fantasyfeeder.com I need to know where more websites are so I can see some more voluptous women my Next Door Neighbor is probably a size 18 at the most and her husband loves her and I personally don't mind her being big boned I mean my Uncle's Sister is big boned and her Husband loves her and he's small now you know that is love when you find men like that they love you the size that you are and they don't really care to bring any animosity in the Relationship


----------

